# Solved: Invalid CD key for Battlefield Vietnam



## Wolverine77

I bought Battlefield vietnam, installed it, and it said invalid cd key when i tried to play multi-player, took it back to where i bought it, got another brand new copy, still have invalid cd key. Anyone know why?


----------



## Kramer55

Are you buying pre-owned copies of the game?

If so, when the CD keys are registered, they may/may not be detected as being in use by another indivudual.


----------



## Wolverine77

no they were brand new from Best buy, i heard that a key gen program is why my keys are not working, someone has stolen those keys?


----------



## cheese

It isnt common for a keygen to land on the same number a person has, but it can happen (i doubt 2 times in a row..) and also it wouldent work with battlefield as i know they have punkbuster that checks.


----------



## Wolverine77

so what do i do?


----------



## bleepster

since you bought it new - contact customer support for the game manufacturer. tell them whats going on. they may be able to give you a new cd key over the phone.


----------



## McTimson

Did you ever have an illegal copy of BF1942 on your computer with a key from a keygen? Maybe it's still reading the old key, if you did have one.


----------



## Dreambringer

Have you tried to uninstall the game and delete the directory, and then reinstall the game from scratch? Had a similar problem with CoD and that solvded it for me..


----------



## Wolverine77

yes unistalled 3 times atleast still got prob, EA said they have been having prob with people who dont actvate through gamespy arcade. what??


----------



## Wolverine77

i did this also:

This indicates an error in the Windows registry. To resolve this, you will need to enter your CD key again using a utility called Battlefield Vietnam_code.exe.


Double Click the My Computer icon. 
Double Click the C: drive. 
Double Click the Program Files folder. 
Double Click the Battlefield Vietnam folder. 
Double Click the eReg folder. 
Double Click the file called Battlefield Vietnam_code. 
Enter your CD key into the boxes provided and click Next. 
Disregard the error about the image not loading on the left hand side. 

This should insert your CD key back into your registry again and you should be able to join a Multiplayer game without this error


still says invalid


----------



## Wolverine77

this is waht EA told me:

We are currently having issues with CD keys that were not activated through gamespy. Please be patient and we should have the CD keys added to the Database within a few days.


----------



## dipstick01

Wolverine77 said:


> this is waht EA told me:
> 
> We are currently having issues with CD keys that were not activated through gamespy. Please be patient and we should have the CD keys added to the Database within a few days.


I had the same problem after reinstalling BFV and 1942 so I reinstalled after deleting all references to the game....folder in program files and ran system mechanic's registry cleaner..updated punkbuster and hey presto I was up and running. I have never installed gamespy arcade with any of my battlefield games.


----------



## Wolverine77

tried all of what you said but updating punkbuster, i used registry cleaner and manual deleted


----------



## dipstick01

Wolverine77 said:


> tried all of what you said but updating punkbuster, i used registry cleaner and manual deleted


OK now follow the link below and reinstall then update punkbuster

Punkbuster

Follow the instructions on the pb site and once you have placed it in your pb folder in BFV double click and let it do its thing. I have had all manner of weird faults including crashing to desktop and invalid cd key but have found updating pb seems to fix it every time.


----------



## Wolverine77

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHOOOOOOOOOOO

Just connected to 3 different servers, updating punkbuster DID IT!!!!! FINALLY!!!! Thank you dipstick01!! ANd thanks to all who helped!!


----------

